# Getting ready to become a bike



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

1997 elso with a 25th anv DA set.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Wow. More please....


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

brianmcg said:


> Wow. More please....



Soon. I have a broken shoulder blade, so as I can't put this together right now. My friend who owns a LBS told me to bring the stuff and he would do it for me, after shop hours at a cost of a meal.
Funny thing is I want to buy te meal for him and his wife anyway!

So As soon as he tells me it is done, I'll take more pics, seeing it will be 16 weeks more until I can ride it.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful frame. One of the best.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a frame that looks almost identical but I don't really know what year it is. How do you know yours is a '97?
Thanks.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just from what I have read and seen in the older Bianchi cats.

I think, (no I'll not claim to be sure), Bianchi brought the elos frames out for their race teams in 95-96 and brought the frames to the market place in 96-97. I know they didn't sell them for long.

I can't find the link right now. 

hope that helps.

P.S. If I am incorrect about this, please feel free to correct this in any way!


----------



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

You keep your spare parts in a custom fitted case?


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bilgewater Billy said:


> You keep your spare parts in a custom fitted case?


:yesnod:

It's the case the parts came in. 

DA 25th anver. set!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Finished pics yet. 
I'd hate to have to post another pic of mine to rub it in.


----------



## Amo Celeste (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd love to see this built up. Close ups of the D/A group too!


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

It took long enough and the 25th group went on another custom.
I built it up with a bunch of nice parts box stuff.

DA 9 speed, King wheels, DA brakes and a record crank.

View attachment 277493


----------

